# Christian comfort from Isaiah



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Reading Isaiah 54:1-14 this morning was very comforting - not something I chose, but set for today. And an important reminder of how much God love us,  and especially those of us who lack the things in life we'd love to have and experience: "Sing, o barren one...with everlasting love I will have compassion on you...o afflicted one, storm-tossed and not comforted...I will make your pinnacles of rubies..."


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Amen.


----------

